# The sound of airplane....



## Elmas (Aug 9, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOeGgf5ZMFo_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2015)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice one !


----------



## Elvis (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok, apparently resurrecting an old thread because it appears one I started about 10 years ago no longer exists (its ok, just sayin').
Found this cool video of an F7F and the engine sounds are to die for!
Check it out....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice one !
Haven't seen a 'Tigercat' fly in the UK since the late 1980's - an impressive bird.


----------



## Elvis (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks airframes.
I've also located the one that kicked off my old thread, _The Sound of Victory_…



...can't believe after 10 year, its still up. Thankful that it is, though. That classic "Allison Punch" is undeniable there.


Elvis


----------



## Elvis (Jul 9, 2018)

More aero noise...



...the Russian plane surprised me! Nice "raspberry" coming from that Klimov!


----------



## Elvis (Jul 9, 2018)

There's something about a 5-cylinder radial.
I really love that sound...




First one is a Kinner K-5, the second _should be_ a Shvetsov M-11.


----------



## Bobbyggio (Aug 17, 2018)

Indeed, they're music to my ears. Just keep 'em coming, fellas.

By the way, just in case anyone’s interested, my old associate is selling a few Foose Wheels. If anyone’s interested, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Aug 17, 2018)

The take-off sounds like its ripping the sky.
Very cool.

...and now, a pair of R-1830's at very low altitude...


----------



## Elvis (Aug 17, 2018)

...an R-985...


_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoqJGqOqKRU[/media]_


----------



## Elvis (Aug 17, 2018)

...an 0-235...


----------



## Elvis (Aug 18, 2018)

...three Beemers…


----------



## maxmwill (Aug 21, 2018)

Elmas said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOeGgf5ZMFo_



Many old and venerable friends there, plus a few human beings. Such songs as to make the angels weep with joy. And I really enjoyed the Fiesler, as many years ago, at a small private airfield, I helped the owner with the restoration of Fiesler, most of the work I was doing was dismantling and inspecting the Argus engine. And yes, the one in the video growled like the one I worked on. I found out that the air for the carb goes through the crankcase, which helps to warm it, in essence providing carb heat. However, in the US, the FAA mandated that carb heat be turned off for takeoffs and landings, and since the carb heat on an Argus is always on, the FAA doesn't like Fieslers flying in the US very much. One thing about the Argus engine is the fact that it is full of roller bearings, even the crank shaft, which can also be taken apart. That was a fun job. A lot of work, but a lot of fun, also. Those engineers at Argus back in the 30s really knew how to design an engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Aug 22, 2018)

Interesting comment, Max.
Did the block split like a motorcycle engine?
Roller bearings might suggest that.


----------



## Elvis (Aug 22, 2018)

...R-670...


----------



## Elvis (Aug 22, 2018)

...R-1340...


----------



## Elvis (Aug 22, 2018)

...0-170 (?)…


----------



## Elvis (Aug 22, 2018)

...A-40...


----------



## Elvis (Aug 22, 2018)

...E-113...


----------



## Marcel (Aug 22, 2018)

Elvis said:


> Ok, apparently resurrecting an old thread because it appears one I started about 10 years ago no longer exists (its ok, just sayin').



Don't know how you came to that conclusion, but it's just there: My favourite sound...

Threads usually don't just disappear, you know


----------



## Elvis (Aug 22, 2018)

I had another (earlier?) thread titled _The Sound of Victory_. That is the one I couldn't find.
To be honest, I'd forgotten about the one you found. Thanks for posting it. Was fun to go through again. =)


Elvis


----------



## Elmas (Aug 23, 2018)

I bought this record in England (1975) and I still own it.
I made this record heard to a Friend, much older than me, that had been a Engineer for many years at the _Reparto Sperimentale di Volo_ in the '50s and '60s.
_" The engine of this Messerschmitt is really perfectly tuned..."_ he said, listening to "In aid of the Blitz".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Sep 28, 2018)

...the sound of just about every WWII movie made in the 1960's. Great catch, Crimea_River. =)


----------

